

Facebook Lets Publishers Contact “Likers” - Tichy
http://www.allfacebook.com/2010/07/facebook-contact-likers/

======
pierrefar
Anyone else think this is going to become a new spam channel? It's like having
100% guaranteed email delivery into an inbox, with a very high percentage of
recepients actually reading what you sent.

------
Groxx
Contact by publishing things to the feeds of those who Liked something.

Still. I _knew_ they'd continue down this route, and I completely expect them
to make things ever more advertiser-friendly and user-hostile. Makes me glad I
jumped ship a while ago.

~~~
Tichy
What are "the feeds of those who Liked something" - mixed in with the Status
updates of my friends? I think that could be a big deal, and also make people
think twice about liking stuff. Or rather, they'll probably not make a
connection and just get annoyed at FB.

~~~
Groxx
That's pretty much exactly what it sounds like, yes. The documentation calls
them "stream updates", in the same way as you can with Pages. I'm not on FB,
so I'm not sure if Pages allow you to do more than that; if so, I'd assume
Liked-updates can do the same things.

<http://developers.facebook.com/docs/opengraph#publishing>

~~~
what
So when they post something to my stream, does it also show up in my friends
news feed?

It's bad enough that "liking" something means I opt in to potential spam. But
it would be even worse if it opted in my friends too.

~~~
Groxx
Not _certain_ in the least, but I do doubt it. Unless someone can verify one
way or the other? Do your (subscribed-to) Page's updates appear to your
friends who are not also subscribed to that Page?

------
isnoteasy
The useful information is not only that you like an object, but if you want to
receive ads for objects "similar" to that one, so they need a way to know how
specific are you about your object. If you want a generic object give 0 as
specificity level, if you are very selective put 90. If you are only
interested in this particular object and not in any other put 100. Just an
idea.

